# What size wipers does the beetle have?



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

I need to replace them on my mothers car.Thanks


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: What size wipers does the beetle have? (finklejag)*

they are 21" narrow blades. I just got the Anco ones that you can find pretty much anywhere. I wanted the bosch ones, but nobody has them anywhere here.


----------



## zitherlily (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: What size wipers does the beetle have? (blksabbath)*

i heard anco was the best out there, whats the story on bosch?


----------



## syd53 (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: What size wipers does the beetle have? (finklejag)*

You can replace just the rubber element. It's easy (maybe not the first time). You need part #200955522. Those are 22 inch. You remove about 3/4 inch from one end-just set them side by side with the old element and you'll see. Instructions are on the box.
It's cheaper, keeps the original blade with the wing on the driver's side, and is better for the environment.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: What size wipers does the beetle have? (syd53)*

So it is 21" for both sides then.It is easier to buy the blades and just snap them in.The wind deflector is easy to remove with a torx driver.


----------



## dhk (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: What size wipers does the beetle have? (zitherlily)*

I've used the Bosch MicroEdge in the past, didn't really notice any difference between them and Anco other than the price. The Anco N21 refills are easy to install if you take a minute to read the instructions. You could buy new blades, but I'd recommend just installing new refills unless your blades are damaged. 
Dan


----------



## vwnb99 (Feb 26, 1999)

*Re: What size wipers does the beetle have? (syd53)*

Go with the Bosch... the deflector comes off real easy. Better to replace the whole blade versus trying the refills. A bit more expensive the first time... but much cheaper than getting from the dealer. To save the environment, use the old blades as stakes for your tomatoe plants.










[Modified by vwnb99, 10:03 PM 11-15-2002]


----------



## blksabbath (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: What size wipers does the beetle have? (vwnb99)*

Maybe I'm missing something...but I just replaced the Bosch rubber with an Anco refill, I didn't have to do anything with the actual wiper or anything. The Anco refill fit perfect and works exactly the same. I've bought Bosch refills in the past, but couldn't find them this time.
Why would it be better to replace the whole wiper blade, not just get a refill? Unless your is messed up or something, or you went with snow blades....


----------

